# Fat burning



## Emma39 (Nov 6, 2020)

Around 8 years ago I used helios and its the only thing that's ever worked for me with fat burning.

However I've lost all my contacts from back then and trying to find a reliable source to get some from. My partner uses a combination of tren and goodness knows what else, his supplier doesn't make helios though. So joined here to see if anyone can help me out


----------

